# General > Business >  Highland Council to undertake a redesign

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Highland Council to undertake a redesign*

[IMG][/IMG]
Highland Council has unanimously agreed to undertake a complete redesign of the council over the coming months.    Following difficult budget decisions on 25 February, there will be significant reductions in staff and service budgets which will take effect from the end of this month.   [Read Full Article]

----------


## clash67

,,,but your pensions are safe I expect!

----------

